# Access 2007



## svennson (24. Februar 2009)

Hi,

wir sollen in unserem Kurs eine Kontaktverwaltung mit einer AccessDdatenbank erstellen. Hab die Datenbank erstellt und über Verwalteung>Datenquellen unter dem Namen myDB hinzugefügt.
Leider krieg ich es jetzt irgendwie nicht hin, die Daten über Java auszulesen, bzw. überhaupt eine  Verbindung aufzubauen. 
Das einzige was ich im Internet dazu aufgeschnappt habe ist :

```
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:myDB","","");
```
Aber wie genau ich das dann verwenden muss weiß ich auch nicht.
Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand kurz erklären könnte, wie ich eine Verbindung aufbaue und die Daten aus der DB hole... Danke schon mal im Voraus.

MFG
Sven


----------



## zeja (24. Februar 2009)

Du bekommst ja ein Connection-Objekt zurück:


```
Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:myDB","","");
Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
//Tabelle MyTable anfragen
ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM MyTable");
while(rs.hasNext()){
  System.out.println(rs.getString(1)); //Spalte 1 auslesen
}
```


----------



## svennson (24. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank.
Ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------

